# shrooms



## mistamista (Jan 13, 2010)

So anyone have shrooms take themselves to a new unknown level of social anxiety prior to doing some shrooms? 

Actually I almost feel like I got PTSD from my last shroom expedition about 4 years ago. I could not look anyone in the eyes, or it would bring on this intense fear, and I would almost feel like I was being sucked into their eyes. AS a result my eye contact has been very difficult for a while now. Eyes do some crazy ****, that came only after. DAm, and I took the shrooms thinking they would take me to a new positive level, like enlighten me, lol. Wow I guess I was stupid, lol.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Shrooms are ****ing evil for people with emotional issues. It's not a drug to experiment with unless you are very carefree... I feel.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

First time was awesome. I felt very happy and connected to nature.

Second time was bloody terrifying. I took a larger dose than the first time, and I also smoked some weed with a bunch of people I didn't know. We were driving around the countryside at night for what felt like _ever_ and I just ended up paranoid and afraid. I don't think it's had any lasting impact on my SA but yeah, be careful with those things.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I took shrooms a few times when I was in high school. One of the first times it was with a close friend and I could not stop laughing. We were playing some snowboarding video game but I was laughing so hard I couldn't even take a sip of water. Another time though I took about 4 or 5 grams and the first half was pretty crazy and I was the most outgoing person in the world. I was a completely different person and had no fear of other people whatsoever. But then the last half of the trip went really bad. I really started to believe I was going insane, actually at one point I was thinking that my entire life I was really in an insane asylum and my whole life was really just some type of delusional dream and I was just realizing that now and I was going to wake up in an asylum. Overall every time I took shrooms they made me more outgoing. It might have been the strain of shrooms. Just like cannabis has different strains with different effects, I think shrooms are the same way.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

lde22 said:


> I took shrooms a few times when I was in high school. One of the first times it was with a close friend and I could not stop laughing. We were playing some snowboarding video game but I was laughing so hard I couldn't even take a sip of water. Another time though I took about 4 or 5 grams and the first half was pretty crazy and I was the most outgoing person in the world. I was a completely different person and had no fear of other people whatsoever. But then the last half of the trip went really bad. I really started to believe I was going insane, actually at one point I was thinking that my entire life I was really in an insane asylum and my whole life was really just some type of delusional dream and I was just realizing that now and I was going to wake up in an asylum. Overall every time I took shrooms they made me more outgoing. It might have been the strain of shrooms. Just like cannabis has different strains with different effects, I think shrooms are the same way.


The first time you took them I can relate to laughing for no reason, sore stomach it was great.

The second part you talk about is crazy luckily i never had a bad trip they were always a good experience and I felt so alive life was amazing I was blown away by going up and touching a stop sign. Everyone doing it with you knew how you felt and was with you everyone else was shady and couldn't be trusted. Me and my friends always walked around and it was winter time just an amazing experience I don't regret at all.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That insane asylum thing sounds terrifying.

I thought the mafia was breaking into my house.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

CeilingStarer said:


> Shrooms are ****ing evil for people with emotional issues. It's not a drug to experiment with unless you are very carefree... I feel.


Thats not true for everybody. One guy told me he was starving himself to death because he was sick of life. Anyways he tried shrooms and then he decided he wanted to live. The shrooms opened his mind and made him see life in a different light.

The doctors told him if he kept starving himself for a few more weeks he would have died.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Magic mushrooms are illegal for a reason. The anorexic gentlemen should have gotten treatment. He could put himself in a lof more danger with the drugs.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Magic mushrooms are illegal for a reason. The anorexic gentlemen should have gotten treatment. He could put himself in a lof more danger with the drugs.


Don't put so much faith in the US government. Did you know weed was made illegal because of racism against mexicans? Now, after years of research has proven that marijuana has little to no negative side effects, and may actually be beneficial, it is still illegal in most states.

Although I admit many illegal drugs have many adverse side effects, some laws were created a long time ago and are outdated, or are supported by outdated information/biases.


----------



## blahgman (Jan 27, 2010)

Shrooms are illegal because they make ppl hallucinate, and apparently that makes them "evil". they aren't harmful at all physically, mentally is another whole realm. It's risky taking any drug, especially hallucinogens, when in a state of depression or anxiety, but it doesnt necessarily automatically mean you will have a bad trip.

The general rule of thumb is if you're feeling bad at all, dont take any drugs. Positive mind frame and a calm, safe environment is essential to a good trip.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

^^^What He said^^^

Alice in wonderland 3D looks like a great movie


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I had a friend in college who had a severe psychotic episode after a long weekend high on shrooms. She was so paranoid and hearing voices and ended up in a psych ward. 

Marijuana effects many people differently, and if you're under 25, and have any family members diagnosed with schizophrenia, I would advise you not to dabble in it.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Magic mushrooms are illegal for a reason.


You have way too much faith in the illegal/legal thin line that the Government has created.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

I have taken shrooms twice. Both times were good experiences. First trip, I was just fascinated by everything and how it was moving. It was only me at that point shrooming cuz my friend was driving and he wanted me to get rolling before we made it back home. The only time I got an uncomfortable feeling was when we walked around in this neighborhood and the houses reminded of places gnomes would live in. Don't know why that bothered me but it did. Second trip, my only regret is that I wished I had eaten more. 

If you are gonna do shrooms just make sure your in an environment that you are comfortable with. And that you trust the people you are with. When I did it the first time, me and my one friend had a sitter with us. Our friend who didn't want to shroom cuz he had to be up really early for practice. He told us before we started shrooming that he would not tell us anything that was a lie and that we could trust him. Later on when I was shrooming he kept good to his word even though I did not believe him at times, lol. Also, when things felt like they were heading south, I just kept telling myself, "It's all in your head". That kept me pretty balanced out. The only thing I hate about shrooms is that I can never go to sleep when I come down.


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

i have done shroom's many more times then i can count.. atleast 25 times, infact i have some in my drawer right now! 
i would say that they open your mind and your thoughts..which can be a very positive experience for most people..
some peoples closed minds hold them back from seeing the world as a whole..


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My cousin's friend, Jim, died in 1998 after taking shrooms. He thought that the trees were attacking him and jumped out of a 3rd story window to "escape." He was only 18.

No, I made that up. I've never done shrooms but I enjoy LSD.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I couldn't get past the taste, they are horrible tasting. Because of that I dont think that I took enough, had very minimal minor effects from it. Only did it twice. Hallucinogenics just dont appeal to me, but I dont see anything wrong with them if someone else enjoys them.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I ate 8-10 g once, I got a numb arm wandered around in the bush for 8 hours. I ate way too much. :roll


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Just a precaution-

_The biggest danger associated with magic mushrooms is misidentification. Some mushrooms are poisonous and cause stomach pains, vomiting, diarrhea and even death.

Some users report getting sick even after ingesting real psilocybin varieties.
Magic Mushrooms can impair judgement. Driving while under the influence of mushrooms is dangerous.

Magic mushrooms, like all hallucinogens, can trigger underlying mental disorders and cause schizophrenic-type symptoms.

Users sometimes have "bad trips," which can include confusion, anxiety and panic. In rare instances, users can experience recurring episodes of anxiety and panic (flashbacks) days, weeks or even months after a bad trip.

Magic Mushrooms are illegal. Possession can result in long prison terms. Supplying mushrooms to someone else (whether or not money was exchanged) carries even longer sentences.
_

IMO, if you've never suffered from social anxiety or any mental illness before and now do, maybe you should look into the substances you are abusing. 
A case of what came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

WineKitty said:


> I couldn't get past the taste, they are horrible tasting.


haha yea the taste is unbelievably bad. i usually end up gagging even after grinding them up in a coffee grinder and chugging it with gatorade. but wow do i love them. everything is so glittery, swirly and wonderful. feel one with the world. i think it's because i don't go overboard with them that i've never had any bad experiences. enough so that the walls get melty, but not enough to think the walls are planning to attack me. can't wait for alice in wonderland! and then fear and loathing in las vegas afterward haha


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I've done amanita muscaria. It was a really fun experience. I'd like to try psilocybin too, it was just easier for me to get the amanitas since they're unscheduled.


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

Only done shrooms once but i've done LSD more than 10 times and other psychedelics too. My first and only shroom trip was ****ing stunning. I didnt notice any anxiety issues before or after. If you respect psychedelics and use them in the right setting and mindstate you should have a great time, but keep the dose low the first time in my opinion. I would advise against doing any other drug combinations if this is your first psychedelic experience. If you feel you are ready to trip, then do it, but make sure you really want to experience it.


----------



## newscrash (May 3, 2010)

pita said:


> First time was awesome. I felt very happy and connected to nature.
> 
> Second time was bloody terrifying. I took a larger dose than the first time, and I also smoked some weed with a bunch of people I didn't know. We were driving around the countryside at night for what felt like _ever_ and I just ended up paranoid and afraid. I don't think it's had any lasting impact on my SA but yeah, be careful with those things.


it was the same for me, the first time was incredible, i walked through the forest and felt very at peace. i was with friends and felt comfortable.

the second time i was with friends i had known for years, but i felt very socially awkward, like everybody was judging me, i felt like i had to completely control my every thought and action or my close friends would hate me. i was afraid and paranoid.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

2Talkative said:


> I ate 8-10 g once, I got a numb arm wandered around in the bush for 8 hours. I ate way too much. :roll


 What else happened? Taking that much has got to produce some pretty ****ed up ****.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....like the Brady Bunch movie?

Good morning, Starshine!!! The earth says hello :eyes.

Magic mushrooms :lol


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Magic mushrooms are illegal for a reason.


Out of curiosity, are there any current laws you disagree with that you came to your own conclusions about?


----------



## axiomcomplex92 (May 10, 2010)

D11 said:


> Just a precaution-
> 
> _The biggest danger associated with magic mushrooms is misidentification. Some mushrooms are poisonous and cause stomach pains, vomiting, diarrhea and even death.
> 
> ...


Right, and that goes for all substances, (including over the counter drugs) not just ones that are unnecessarily stopped from helping people who are responsible users.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It's senseless and pretty ignorant to suggest that magic mushrooms ought to be legal. As much as I appreciate them, they're definitely not something that should be openly available to the public; it leaves the gates open to serious misuse, trauma, and health issues. To suggest that something like that should be able to be bought at your local supermarket is to gravely underestimate the full extent of the consequences.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

i use to want to try any kinda hallucinogen that wasnt man made but thats when i was kinda blissfully ignorant/carefree, i guess its better to be that way. Im way to afraid of myself now to do those things. i didnt realize how much your own brain can turn on you, and it will ! so when im sure of myself and where my heads at id gladly take shrooms but you have to be in the right mindset when you take them


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Last year while i was heavy into drugs (ive since cleaned up my act quite a bit) Me and my buddy got some purple transformer ecstasy, first time trying e so that was a crazy night. We were riding bicycles across the trans canada highway and people were slamming on their brakes avoiding hitting me, we went to esso to get a lots of bottles of water and a guy from my school was there and sold me some mushrooms, i hadnt tryed those either yet. about a week after i tried them and i liked them, i dont remember taking them though i just remember getting them :S. The other time i remember i took 6 grams while on SSRIs, benzos, opiates and various other pills and substances, it was amazing i thought they were great. so i decided to do them again, me and my friend went to this rave girls house and we got a half ounce and took all of them, I sat on the couch in her basement for 6 hours throwing my flip phone in the air not even talking. I didnt know at the time it was anxiety but now i realized that was why, it was terrible i have never felt that anxious ever(did get really good at throwing my phone though im pro at that now). On the ride home (from a sober driver) that night was incredible, i had my ipod in playing death metal full volume and the ditches next to the highway looked like a cracked sandy desert with big 6 foot spikes, and dead trees and crows and it just looked so evil and dark. And it looked so real it was amazing, most people would call that a bad trip but i thought it was awesome. I still wouldnt do them again though even to see that, just got much to anxious.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I kinda wanna try them but im a bit scared of it, mainly because of bad experiences I've had with weed. I tried to eat shrooms once but kinda wimped out and didn't eat a full dose and not much really happened, felt like I was on the edge but it never really took off. I've tried mescaline a couple of times and that was pretty awesome, I wanna try it in a bigger dose when I get the chance. 
Shrooms are a lot different to weed though I've heard, I've heard of people that freak after about 2 tokes of weed but absolutely love shrooms, so you never know how it will be untill you try it, my brothers done them a couple of times and loved it, he said your emotions can go crazy and he would go from laughing his head off one second to crying like there was waterfalls running down his face the next, and at one point he started talking to a traffic cone thinking it was a lost child lol


----------



## woodly (Jul 23, 2010)

i was fine with shrooms before my SA, now i find i get too emotional so i try to steer clear. acid is a definite no go for me now though. last time i was in the foetal position in a park for two hours. not fun


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

nork123 said:


> I kinda wanna try them but im a bit scared of it, mainly because of bad experiences I've had with weed. I tried to eat shrooms once but kinda wimped out and didn't eat a full dose and not much really happened, felt like I was on the edge but it never really took off. I've tried mescaline a couple of times and that was pretty awesome, I wanna try it in a bigger dose when I get the chance.
> Shrooms are a lot different to weed though I've heard, I've heard of people that freak after about 2 tokes of weed but absolutely love shrooms, so you never know how it will be untill you try it, my brothers done them a couple of times and loved it, he said your emotions can go crazy and he would go from laughing his head off one second to crying like there was waterfalls running down his face the next, and at one point he started talking to a traffic cone thinking it was a lost child lol


weed can really cause insane paranoia, especially if you've been smoking daily for a while. i had to stop smoking it because of that. it's definitely true that there are people who can't handle weed but love shrooms.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> weed can really cause insane paranoia, especially if you've been smoking daily for a while. i had to stop smoking it because of that. it's definitely true that there are people who can't handle weed but love shrooms.


Yeah I can't smoke weed anymore either, it gives me insane anxiety and paranoia like you said, kinda like a feeling that there's some kind of impending doom or that im loosing my mind, and I usually end up having a panic attack


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

yup. i used to be so dependent on weed, for enhancing music and as a meditation aid/euphoriant that i refused to give it up on account of the paranoia. i told myself it was all in my head and tried to out think it, to some success. but also lots of failure, i had thousands (yes thousands) of death defying panic attacks. eventually i had to call it quits and i was pretty messed up for a while after that from the sheer number of panic attacks i had.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

Shrooms (Psilocybin) changed my life and made me believe in God. I owe them an awful lot to be perfectly honest for what they taught me and I will tell anyone that without any shame.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

nork123 said:


> Yeah I can't smoke weed anymore either, it gives me insane anxiety and paranoia like you said, kinda like a feeling that there's some kind of impending doom or that im loosing my mind, and I usually end up having a panic attack


Yep, smoking weed makes me batsh1t paranoid, yet I can trip (LSD or shrooms) quite happily, even by myself.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

ZeroG64 said:


> Shrooms (Psilocybin) changed my life and made me believe in God. I owe them an awful lot to be perfectly honest for what they taught me and I will tell anyone that without any shame.


i also changed from being atheist to believing in spiritual things and god after using psychedelics.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm 26 and I remember when I was 18 pretty clearly. Actually around 16-18 was when I was shroom hunting. After some pretty good trips around age 18, that's when my personality changed. I would best describe it as a permanent heightened awareness or sensitivity to stimuli. Classrooms, gatherings, anything involving groups sends me into hypersensitive mode. I can feel the anxiety overwhelming me. It's taken years of introspection really just to realize certain triggers and try to change my thought patterns and behaviors.

Ever since those damn shrooms, life been different. Overall I think that shroom usage (and possibly LSD) have really destroyed some of my cognitive abilities and improved others. However, I would much rather go back to the days where I didn't think so damn hard all the time.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

oh and forget amanita, if you're going to do shrooms, psilocybin is where it is at. Completely different, mind opening experience.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

kiirby said:


> It's senseless and pretty ignorant to suggest that magic mushrooms ought to be legal. As much as I appreciate them, they're definitely not something that should be openly available to the public; it leaves the gates open to serious misuse, trauma, and health issues. To suggest that something like that should be able to be bought at your local supermarket is to gravely underestimate the full extent of the consequences.


Legalizing it doesn't have to mean that it will be available at the supermarket. Restrictions can be applied, like an age limit and of course it should be illegal to drive while on shrooms. Using a psychedelic responsibly and in an environment in which you aren't endangering yourself or others is NOT something you should go to prison for.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> weed can really cause insane paranoia, especially if you've been smoking daily for a while. i had to stop smoking it because of that. it's definitely true that there are people who can't handle weed but love shrooms.


Yes, I think that weed made me more paranoid than shrooms. A few times I've done weed and it seems to completely shut-down the part of my brain responsible for talking. I won't say anything, even when people ask me something, I just smile or nod. Doing any type of pyschedelic I prefer to be by myself. People say that you should have a sober sitter or do it with friends, but because of my anxiety I am SO much more unstable if I'm with a group of people.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> i also changed from being atheist to believing in spiritual things and god after using psychedelics.


I've done shrooms and LSD a number of times and I have yet to see why they have this effect on people. Even if I feel like something spiritual is happening during a trip I can still rationalize it and think that my mind is functioning at sub-normal levels. It's like I can dream about god and spirits when I'm sleeping, but when I wake up that doesn't change my beliefs.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Man every time I see this thread it's a tease.
I wanna try shrooms and I want someone fun to try them with!!


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I tried it twice. I didn't experience anything other than being really stoned. Maybe it was the fact that I was on an MAOI. I'm guessing SSRIs also reduce the effects of shrooms. On the other hand I'm somewhat impressed with E..


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

No Limit said:


> I tried it twice. I didn't experience anything other than being really stoned. Maybe it was the fact that I was on an MAOI. I'm guessing SSRIs also reduce the effects of shrooms. On the other hand I'm somewhat impressed with E..


Eat some chocolate, it'll amplify the effect. That's what you can do with typtamines to increase the intensity.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

contranigma said:


> I've done shrooms and LSD a number of times and I have yet to see why they have this effect on people. Even if I feel like something spiritual is happening during a trip I can still rationalize it and think that my mind is functioning at sub-normal levels. It's like I can dream about god and spirits when I'm sleeping, but when I wake up that doesn't change my beliefs.


i understand that some people feel that way. it really wasn't until i experienced ego loss that i changed my mind. it gave me a new way of looking at my consciousness. instead of seeing that experience as a small event within the experience of being a human, i saw the whole experience of being human as a small event within the ocean of consciousness.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Eat some chocolate, it'll amplify the effect. That's what you can do with typtamines to increase the intensity.


 I think the next time I try, I'll try a 1/4. Because an 1/8th doesn't do anything for me.. Very weird and annoying when everyone else is trippin' while I'm just there as if I took nothing.


----------

